# OMG, I am a bad mommy



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yesterday was Bailey's second birthday and I totally forgot. I suddenly remembered a little while ago when I let the troops back in from their morning romp. I guess I'll have to go out this morning and pick up some goodies to assuage my guilt.

They're growing up so fast. Happy belated birthday my little love.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BAILEY!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just looked it up and Rosie's first birthday is March 13th. Don't let me forget.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bailey!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I bet Bailey didn't even notice. 

Two years already? Where does the time go?


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Just pretend its today...as long as she gets special treats I'm sure that will be fine with her!

Colby is 6 months today :baby:...he loves his new crab birthday toy...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OK I'm thinking maybe Milo and Bailey will mark your calender for next year with their birthdays. Ruby is sure you'll remember hers...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Bailey!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:juggle:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BAILEY!! 
I'm sure Mom forgot just because she is so very busy. Especially with 3 Havs to love! *


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BAILEY!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Bailey! Bailey needs something extra-special Geri, because he's the good puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Happy Birthday, Bailey! Bailey needs something extra-special Geri, because he's the good puppy. :biggrin1:


Too true!:amen:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's almost as bad as forgeting your kids birthday. Shame Shame.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BAILEY!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Happy Birthday", you sure have grown into a good looking guy!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday sweet Bailey!!!! Izzo's 1st birthday is March 4th!! Great month isn't it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 2 Bailey. I missed this one Geri, didn't you do the same thing with Milo?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, I think I remembered Milo's just in time. This one slipped right by me.


----------

